
Modeling with Uncertainty - Zephyr314
https://blog.sigopt.com/posts/modeling-with-uncertainty
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm one of the founders of SigOpt (YC W15). This is part 1 of a 3 part
series we'll be doing on uncertainty in modeling and optimization. Let me know
if you have any questions about this post or SigOpt in general. Mislav was
recently a Research Engineering Intern with us and wrote this post with our
research team lead, Michael Mccourt. If you're a student looking for
internships please check out our careers page [1]. Our platform is also free
for academics [2]. You can find more of our research (including NIPS, ICML,
AISTATS, etc papers) here [3].

[1]: [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

[2]: [https://sigopt.com/edu](https://sigopt.com/edu)

[3]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

